# flail vs discbine



## WJSzoke (Feb 28, 2010)

our local old timer told me after last year, the year of rain ever three days i should invest in a flail mower conditioner. he did well with one last year getting hay dry i have never heard of using a flail mower cond for making hay. The guys in his 70's he has been at it along time but i just thoght it to be strange. Anyone on here use a flail mower cond?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought a brand new john deere disc bine with the impellar, it was not worth its weight in scrape metal for doing alfalfa, it might be allright for grass hay, but ive been their done that and dont want to do it agian, lost 5 thousand dollars trading it off that fall.
THOMAS


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

If you're talking about a flail cutter, like New Idea or MC made, they're basically a chopper that drops the hay back on the ground. That's probably the most aggressive tool you can use for cutting hay. The hay might dry real fast, but depending on your ground speed, you are left with short stem length and extreme leaf loss when its raked and baled.


----------



## WJSzoke (Feb 28, 2010)

The old fella had a MC he said you could fly across a field.
he made it sound like it was faster cutting than a discbine are they that fast?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

MC , Are you sure he didnt mean MoCO, I dont know but just asking.
THANKS THOMAS


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

MC..... was that what they called the rotary scythe? That and the NI 'cutditioner'...... junk. I have never used them, or been around them, but I have looked at some, and i can not see the difference between cutting with one of them, and cutting with a plain ole flail mower. If you want to make hay, you do not want one of them.

Rodney


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

My dad had a MC when I was growing up. It took a lot of HP to operate, something like 115+ HP. It really chopped the hay and the blades had to be sharpened often. He used it to cut fescue mostly. The stubble left after cutting looked like you had cut tall grass with a dull lawnmower. Eventually he went to a disc mower and was very pleased with the disc mowers performance. He never used the MC again.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I've used a 279 NI Cutditioner for years. Very tough, can hit rocks and stumps and keep going. Dose not cut the hay fine like a flail chopper. leaves a bit ragged cut but makes a soft hay, dries fast. I use it on about 75 acres of grass / clover hay, then round bale it. Used a disc mower for a few years, when back to the cutditioner, like it better. 
Just my 2 cents.

Stew in Wisconsin.


----------



## neallisfarmer (May 19, 2011)

Used a flale mower once on extremly downed alfelfa field got it off ok but it was just stems when u opened the bale . Should have just did the whole field in one direction with the discbine


----------

